# New To Camping



## hooked2 (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi from churchville pa. We are new to camping and would like some input on a 2002 outback 28bhs we are going to look at this week, they say that it is very good condition and are asking 12,500.00 for it does that sound fair,at is at a deal and does come with a short warrenty,and some add ons. any help would be greatful. Thanks. ps we have 2 kids ages 7 and 3 so we think this model with the bunks would be good for us


----------



## hooked2 (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi from churchville pa. We are new to camping and would like some input on a 2002 outback 28bhs we are going to look at this week, they say that it is very good condition and are asking 12,500.00 for it does that sound fair,at is at a dealer and does come with a short warrenty,and some add ons. any help would be greatful. Thanks. ps we have 2 kids ages 7 and 3 so we think this model with the bunks would be good for us


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to the Outbackers, where you'll find lot's of good information.

You may want to say what you will be using to Tow the Outback with.

Ed


----------



## hooked2 (Jul 16, 2007)

outbacknjack said:


> Welcome to the Outbackers, where you'll find lot's of good information.
> 
> You may want to say what you will be using to Tow the Outback with.
> 
> Ed


We will be towing short distance with 2002 ford expedition 4.6 and any long or hills with 1999 f250 sd with V10.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

WELCOME!!!

Check the For Sale postings for an idea of what units are listed for. Let us know what add ons you find, and someone here can probably approximate how much they are worth.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

hooked2 said:


> Hi from churchville pa. We are new to camping and would like some input on a 2002 outback 28bhs we are going to look at this week, they say that it is very good condition and are asking 12,500.00 for it does that sound fair,at is at a deal and does come with a short warrenty,and some add ons. any help would be greatful. Thanks. ps we have 2 kids ages 7 and 3 so we think this model with the bunks would be good for us


Welcome to another PA'er.

Not sure which Churchville your from, there are 4 or 5 in PA, but I could make you a heck of a deal on a 2005 28BHS....









Heck, it's even got most of the popular mods completed.

It would be a little more $$$, but then again, it IS 3 years newer.......$12500 is a little much for a 2002.

Steve


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi, and welcome to Outbackers.









The 28 BHS was a great model. However, you might not be aware that was the first year out for Outbacks so there may be some things requiring a "little tweaking." Just go over the unit very well and make sure you check everything. After all, it's now 6 years old now that the 2008s are out there.

You might want to print out the PDI list available here on the forum and take it with you as an extra measure of reference.

Good luck and once again, Welcome.

Mark


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Glad to see you with Outbackers. Welcome! As you will find out soon, many questions will be answered by those on this board.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi hooked2
















to Outbackers!

Interesting, I did a NADA search....and under Outback by Liteway, it lists two different 28-BH models, a 
30' x 8 and a 29' x 8. The M-28 BH (30') used value is between $7090 and $8540, while the M-28 BH (29') is listed between $10,350 and $12,470...big difference!

NADA


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## hooked2 (Jul 16, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


>


Thanks for all the input,the 05 that is for sale sounds nice but at this time 12000.00 is max we can spend on a trailer,and that is even more than we expected to pay,but as everyone knows once you start looking you see thing on some that you want to have and the price you thought you could buy one with just keeps rising. at this time this is max. But thank you.


----------



## hooked2 (Jul 16, 2007)

mswalt said:


> Hi, and welcome to Outbackers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This may be a dumb ? but what is pdi and were do I find it. Thanks


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

hooked2 said:


> Hi, and welcome to Outbackers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This may be a dumb ? but what is pdi and were do I find it. Thanks








[/quote]
Pre-delivery inspection...Clicky Here


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

It's a great floorplan that is perfect with two kids. $12,500 sounds too high to me too. I would start at 9 and call it a deal at 10. Maybe 10.5. Remember that once a trailer hits the magic "10 year" mark they plummet in value. This camper is two model years away from that

One note on the 2002 model year. I believe that they did not have an automatic switch to start the water heater in electric mode. Instead, you have to gain access to it's "guts" and turn it's electrical switch to "ON". You then will have to open the main electrical panel and turn the water heater on/off from the breaker panel. Later years added an automatic switch on the same panel as the "Gas" switch.

It's a minor inconvenience. But for the right price can be tolerated


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Those will be fine tow vehicles. I tow my '03 28 BHS with a Tundra. Do a search on this site for a PDI Checklist and follow it. Make them demonstrate EVERYTHING and video tape them every step of the way. Check the walls, ceilings and floor for leaks. Walk around and "feel" for softspots on the floor and make them fix it. Check the tires for dry rot. Make them pressurize the water system and run the taps. Get them to throw in water hoses and sewer hoses as well, if you can.

Let us know how it turns out...

Reverie


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

DUPLICATE THREAD REPORTED.


----------



## hooked2 (Jul 16, 2007)

Reverie said:


> Those will be fine tow vehicles. I tow my '03 28 BHS with a Tundra. Do a search on this site for a PDI Checklist and follow it. Make them demonstrate EVERYTHING and video tape them every step of the way. Check the walls, ceilings and floor for leaks. Walk around and "feel" for softspots on the floor and make them fix it. Check the tires for dry rot. Make them pressurize the water system and run the taps. Get them to throw in water hoses and sewer hoses as well, if you can.
> 
> Let us know how it turns out...
> 
> Reverie


Thank for the info,I also have he same post on here. some how I posted it twice,It looks like I'm new to this to.


----------



## hooked2 (Jul 16, 2007)

huntr70 said:


> Hi from churchville pa. We are new to camping and would like some input on a 2002 outback 28bhs we are going to look at this week, they say that it is very good condition and are asking 12,500.00 for it does that sound fair,at is at a deal and does come with a short warrenty,and some add ons. any help would be greatful. Thanks. ps we have 2 kids ages 7 and 3 so we think this model with the bunks would be good for us


Welcome to another PA'er.

Not sure which Churchville your from, there are 4 or 5 in PA, but I could make you a heck of a deal on a 2005 28BHS....









Heck, it's even got most of the popular mods completed.

It would be a little more $$$, but then again, it IS 3 years newer.......$12500 is a little much for a 2002.
Spoke to he wife,what kind of deal ??

Steve
[/quote]


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

The 28BHS is a great floor plan. Our 05 served us well before we decided to upgrade to a monster.

It will most likely need new tires.


----------



## hooked2 (Jul 16, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Hi hooked2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I looked it up as well and one has a slide and one does not,the one we ma look at does have a slide. thanks for the info.


----------

